

Break Glass in Case of Google Turning Evil - sbma44
http://sunlightlabs.com/blog/2010/preparing-for-the-worst/

======
dandelany
Cute. :) But it seems like a lot of time and effort to put into a joke.
Perhaps they could have spent those resources on decreasing their Google
dependence...

------
javanix
I enjoyed the article, but does the phrase "Break Glass in Case of Google
Turning Evil" even appear anywhere on the page?

~~~
seancron
It's in the video.

~~~
StuffMaster
I'm disinclined to upvote when I'm forced to watch a video to find out why I
should watch the video.

"A picture is worth a thousand videos"

